
The farmer who makes 'ethical' foie gras - sridca
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2015/jan/18/the-farmer-who-makes-ethical-foie-gras
======
masonic
(2015)

------
NotPaidToPost
Foie gras is no more cruel than any other meat product.

This is another example of misrepresentation for dubious reasons, manufactured
outrage.

~~~
DrScump
It's not foie gras as a food that is the problem; it is the _captive force-
feeding_ by which it is typically produced.

Sousa has _proven_ that not only is force-feeding unnecessary, it produces an
_inferior product_ compared to his methods.

~~~
NotPaidToPost
Captive force-feeding is manufactured outrage. It is not a problem at all, nor
does it hurt geese.

This PETA-style "fight" for animal welfare...

